# leisure battery



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

just bought hymer 584, im a newbie, had charging on mains for several days now. Panel indicated good charge and have unplugged from mains yesterday. Just checked batt with multimeter and only showing 8.3v. Should i replace, also you may see my other posts re electric step not working I would of thought this will need full charge and good batt to power motor am I thinking along right lines?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

It certainly seems that way (replace). As per your own thoughts, this is likely to be the cause also of the inoperative step.

Good Luck with it.

(nothing to do with me, but I have used these guys a couple of times and find them reliable and inexpensive http://www.batterymegastore.co.uk/products/group/?c=Battery&a=Caravan )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

welcome Chelboy,

Yes to the battery, make sure you get a battery that will fit into the space and as high in amp hours as you can.
As to the step, have you checked that it is free of dirt etc and has freedom of movement first, then check the circuit to make sure it has power.It should have moved when you were on hook up.

cabby


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Battery mega store are good, i've just got 2 125ah batterys for £166 including delivery. But go to there ebay store there cheaper.

Mike


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Chelboy

After a charge then showing only 8v means its knackered and well and truly so.

You will have to buy a new one i am afriad. As others have said get the biggest amp hour you can afford or get in the battery box and consider buying 2 and joining them together to give you more capacity (only if you can afford it mind).

Re the step - these often dont run off the leisure battery but off the main van battery for the very reason you have found - if the battery goes suddenly then you have to drive with the step out or uncouple it. so make sure first. 

I had to but a new 110ah in Nov as mine went whilst on the docks at dover waiting for ther tunnel. Luckily we found a place about 20 mins drive away and got a new one for £120

Go for a normal lead acid one first as these will be the cheapest and IMHO just as good as the flash Deep cycle neulear powered (lol) ones.

Regards
Phill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.
It sounds like your battery is knackered.
As mentioned, sometimes the step can run through the engine battery. I would buy a new battery, but you must measure the space that you have or measure your existing battery.
Hymer often fit the battery under the drivers seat and this will restrict the type and size. Often if it is fitted under the drivers seat a Gel battery is then recommended by Hymer to help preventing any battery fumes entering the habitation area.
These are expensive and you cannot get a big one under the seat.
I found Tayna Batteries very good.
Delivered next day

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Exide-Leisure-Batteries-S1254-1.html

I also agree, that if the leisure battery is not in the habitation area, then save some money and don't buy a Gel. But also get as big a capacity as possible.
A lot depends on your camping style, if you use lots of 12 volt equipment and wild for long periods.
Most would then have two leisure batteries to power all sorts of things.
We manage quite well with one smallish battery, but we are in the minority and we do use the 12 volt sparingly when wilding.
We can last for 5 days during summer without moving and have recently fitted a solar panel so that we can last longer.
I did consider two batteries and two solar panels but I don't think that I really need them.
It just depends on each persons use.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

What year is your 584?

If it's got the same control panel as mine then it is possible to easily tell which battery the step is driven from and also if the onboard charger is working or not.


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*leisure battery and drop down bed Hymer 584*

After much deliberation bought new leisure battery "Lucas 105Ah" fits battery cavity. Going for habitation check at Hambiltons Eng 20thDec so they are fitting as part of electrical check will post outcome of check. Also having new gas struts fitted to drop down bed.


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*step and battery*

See my other post re-step thanks for all your advice, ive blasted with WD-40 and cleaned the step mechanism - it worked once then not again, so going to carry out more detailed clean-up motor off etc. See my other post loads of help from other regarding what lubricants not to use and one to use. 
One thing I have notice earths look a bit dodgy so these will be cleaned.
Hoping to get good steer from Hambilton Eng on 20th Dec - watch this space.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi I think your display panel will be a little different to mine but the tests I talked about is are follows:-

Display the hab. or engine battery voltage and at the same time get someone to lower the steps and you should see a deflection on whichever one they are connected too.

Display the hab. battery and get someone to plug in the EHU lead and again there should be a deflection if the onboard charger is working.


----------

